# Fonzi is home!



## DogMomtoFonzi (Mar 30, 2012)

Fonzi is resting quietly at my feet as type this .... and so is LILA!!! They are coexisting better than I ever imagined, although I know we are very early in the process. 

I picked Fonzi up without incident from his foster home. He was perfect in the car until I went to unhook him and get him out when we were home ... uke: I guess 2 hours was too much of my driving, LOL. 

He and Lila met on leash outside

I have all his records and a bag of his food so we can make the transition easy (both are Natural Balance, just different "flavors").

He has gone potty outside like a good boy, no marking in the house so far, and seems to have good house manners (no jumping, whining, begging, etc.). 

Thanks to all for your support and encouragement as we begin this process!


----------



## Beau's mom (Oct 6, 2011)

Fonzi is one handsome boy!


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Wow, so far he sounds like he is doing great!! Very good looking boy!!


----------



## Kathie (Jul 31, 2008)

Sounds like Fonzi is off to a good start! We need more pictures, though, just to be sure.....haha


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I'm happy for you that the transition is going smoothly. He is sooooo cute and has great teeth.


----------



## Jplatthy (Jan 16, 2011)

He is handsome and he has beautiful teeth lol.....glad to hear things are going so well!


----------



## whimsy (Apr 3, 2010)

aww...what a sweet face!! Hope things continue to go smoothly for you!!


----------



## Becky Chittenden (Feb 4, 2009)

What a sweet face!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

He is SO handsome!!! He also sounds like a doll!

I don't know if it will help, but I came across this that describes the differences between Lhasas and Shih tzus. He clearly isn't a Tzu, but I still think he might be at least partly Lhasa. Anyway, you can read this, look at the photos and see what you think!

http://www.lhasaapso.org/the_breed/illustrated.pdf


----------



## shimpli (Mar 24, 2010)

Beautiful boy !!


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

He is a beautiful boy. I'm happy for you that you are all off to a good start.


----------



## TilliesMom (Sep 30, 2010)

congratulations!!! he is just gorgeous and looks like a sweetheart! He always seems to be smiling!! How old is he??


----------



## CarolWCamelo (Feb 15, 2012)

Lila accepted Fonzi right off the bat - a very good sign! So glad that happened! I'm sure all your preparations helped.

I expect you might see some variation over time; it's said it takes a dog about a year (really!) to settle fully into a new home, being truly convinced it's his forever home.

But I'm really thrilled with Lila's managing so well! Errrrr, with you managing so well, too!

I was going to remark on Fonzi's teeth too, so that's a fine, fine picture!

Sat, 7 Apr 2012 19:15:19 (PDT)


----------



## nlb (Feb 26, 2012)

Heyyyyyy! I had to say that! 

He's got great eyes!


----------



## DogMomtoFonzi (Mar 30, 2012)

Thanks all! The rescue's vet thought that Fonzi was around 2 years old. He's so mellow, I'm wondering if he isn't older, although (as y'all pointed out) his teeth are in great shape. We'll see what my vet thinks when we see him. I'm prepared for adjustment difficulties after the "honeymoon" wears off, but hope that things continue to go smoothly, especially between him and Lila. However old and whatever breed(s), Fonzi is a love bug and I'm feeling very lucky that we found each other.


----------



## HavaneseSoon (Nov 4, 2008)

Fonzi is a pretty boy! Great link! I wish there was one for the Hav.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

HavaneseSoon said:


> Fonzi is a pretty boy! Great link! I wish there was one for the Hav.


Me too! It would have been GREAT if they had compared the other two with Havs.


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

He looks great!!

Kara


----------



## Missy (Nov 6, 2006)

fonzi is a gorgeous dog. Karen, that is a great link. Would be awesome to have a site like that for havs.


----------



## clare (Feb 6, 2010)

How does Fonzi's fur feel?Is it very soft, even silky,most Havs coats feel as soft as butter.Another trait,they are great shredders of paper.Also they have a tendency to RLH[,run like hell]around the house or garden for short bursts,they are sometimes known as velcro dogs because they stick so close to their loved ones.Havs also have a jaunty gate.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

I don't see any lhasa in his face. Also, lhasas are supposed to have an underbite and all the lhasas I've ever seen have had crooked teeth, and Fonzi seems to have been blessed with gorgeous textbook teeth. Not to say there aren't lhasas with pretty teeth or Hav's with an underbite, but that's just my observation. Lhasas tend to look like a big shih tzu with a longer muzzle. Even as a mix, you'd probably still see that lhasa/tzu look in the forehead, eyes, and muzzle. Handsome boy, and sounds like the beginnings of a wonderful pet, congrats!


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

I think the Lhasas who look like Tzus are the puppy mill variety. (and, in all likelihood mixes) Good quality Lhasas don't look anything like Tzus. They don't have the short faces and they don't have the bug eyes for starters.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Just went through this conversation today. My cousin has 2 French Bulldogs, that don't look much like the dog described in the AKC breed info. She got them from a pet store.


----------



## atsilvers27 (Jul 5, 2011)

krandall said:


> I think the Lhasas who look like Tzus are the puppy mill variety. (and, in all likelihood mixes) Good quality Lhasas don't look anything like Tzus. They don't have the short faces and they don't have the bug eyes for starters.


Yes, they don't have the bug eyes and have longer muzzles and are distinctly different breeds, but they have the same origins and it's said that almost all the lhasa's and shih tzus in the US have the other's breed somewhere back in their pedigrees.


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

Fonzi looks great and I am glad they are getting along well! Keep us posted (with Pictures too!)


----------



## Izzy-bella (Mar 26, 2011)

They look adorable together...I bet a lot of fun is in store at your house! Are they both Havanese? Looks like that in the picture. 

Estelle and Izzy


----------



## The Laughing Magpie (Aug 20, 2009)

He is adorable congrats!!! More pictures so we can all properly admire your new baby. Gosh all the comments on the Lhasa, maybe being a part of his mix. Lhasa's should have an even bit, their teeth are general nicely spaced (shih tzus have crowded mouths) they can have a slightly undershot but it can only be slightly. Shih Tzus have a prance, but Lhasa's kind look like the're racking check them out in the ring sometime and imagine without the flowing coat.

It really does not matter if your new boy is all Hav or has something else...it just adds to his mystery. Can't wait to see more pictures. My Lhasa is the red dog at the bottom of the page if you don't see them up close they can pass for Havs.


----------



## hutsonshouse (Oct 14, 2010)

OMG!! I am so glad to know that Fonzi has a wonderful home I found him on the rescue and emailed it to a friend in hopes she could get him, but she was unable to at the time. She asked me the other day if I knew what happened to him. Now I can update her that he is happy and in a wonderful home!!! 
His eyes, and the look that he is always smiling, just warms my heart. I love this happy ending for him and for you.
What part of GA are you located? I am in the Kennesaw/Marietta area.


----------



## DogMomtoFonzi (Mar 30, 2012)

hutsonshouse said:


> OMG!! I am so glad to know that Fonzi has a wonderful home I found him on the rescue and emailed it to a friend in hopes she could get him, but she was unable to at the time. She asked me the other day if I knew what happened to him. Now I can update her that he is happy and in a wonderful home!!!
> His eyes, and the look that he is always smiling, just warms my heart. I love this happy ending for him and for you.
> What part of GA are you located? I am in the Kennesaw/Marietta area.


Hi Susan! Nice to meet you and your babies! How neat that you saw Fonzi's picture on the ARL site. Glad I can reassure you and your friend that he doing well and is very spoiled and well-loved. He is a wonderful boy, doing great in our obedience class, and a total love. Still working on the chewing issue, but we're making progress. I'm very grateful to ARL for rescuing him ... I hate to think of such a wonderful dog in a kill shelter (not that any dog deserves that ... you know what I mean).

I live West of the ATL, near Douglasville, if you know where that is? We're always up for a Havanese meet up!


----------

